# RX590 Nitro+ kein Bild



## M-nT-k-r (21. November 2018)

Heute ist meine Sapphire RX 590 Nitro+ gekommen nur leider bring ich sie nicht zum laufen. 
Zuerst habe ich meine alte Grafikkarte ( R9 280 ) unter Windows deinstalliert sowie die dazugehörige Readon Software. Dann hab ich den PC heruntergefahren und die Grafikkarte getauscht. Windows startet normal und versucht dann den Grafikkartentreiber zu installieren, aber nach ein paar Sekunden kommt nur noch ein flimmern bzw. ein Schneebild. Der Rechner lässt sich weiterhin bedienen, der ist nicht abgestürzt oder dergleichen. Im Abgesicherten Modus ( den ich im Augenblick verwende ) bekomm ich ein Bild. Im Abgesicherten Modus habe ich den aktuellsten AMD Readon Treiber installiert. Das hat auch nicht geholfen...

Mein System:
650Watt Netzteil
Asus 470x Pro Motherboard mit aktuellem Bios
Ryzen 2700x


----------



## Camari (21. November 2018)

Schonmal Windows formatiert und komplett neu installiert? Sollte man bei einen Hardware wechsel grundsätzlich so machen um Treiber Probleme auszuschließen.


----------



## M-nT-k-r (21. November 2018)

Die Windows-installation ist 2-3 Wochen alt. Wenn nicht noch jemand eine Idee hat setz ich Windows auf Werkseinstellungen zurück.
Im abgesicherten Modur mit den standard Treibern bekomm ich ja nen Bild... Unter Windows nicht, mein erster Gedanke war dann natürlich auch Treiberkonflikt...

Ich hab mit dem amd cleanup utility nochmal alle Treiber im abgesicherten Modus deinstalliert. Windows startete normal mit Bild... Ich wollte dann den aktuellen Treiber installieren und dabei kam das Schneebild/Rauschbild wieder. Ich versuch jetzt nen älteren Treiber.


----------



## evilgrin68 (21. November 2018)

M-nT-k-r schrieb:


> 650Watt Netzteil


Markennetzteil oder Grabbeltisch?!


----------



## M-nT-k-r (21. November 2018)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Markennetzteil oder Grabbeltisch?!



Cougar Netzteil... 
Die Grafikkarte ist ja nicht unter Last und mit deinstallierten Treibern bekomm ich ein Bild. Ältere Treiber für die RX590 gibts auch nicht... WTF...


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. November 2018)

M-nT-k-r schrieb:


> Ältere Treiber für die RX590 gibts auch nicht... WTF...


 Welcher Crimson ist denn installiert?


----------



## M-nT-k-r (21. November 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Welcher Crimson ist denn installiert?



Die 18.11.2 vom 19.11... Beim Versuch einen älteren Treinber zb. dem vom Oktober zu benutzen sagt mir das Installationsprogramm das die Grafikkarte nicht erkannt werden konnte. Die RX 590 ist ja erst seit 6 Tagen aufn Markt, auch wenn sie sich zur 580 wenig unterscheidet gibts wohl nur den einen Treiber zur Auswahl, den man installieren kann.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. November 2018)

Wie ist die Belüftung des PCs?
Wird er sehr warm?


----------



## M-nT-k-r (21. November 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie ist die Belüftung des PCs?
> Wird er sehr warm?



Prozessor hat eine Wasserkühlung 50-60°+- unter Last... die RX 590 wurde nicht warm.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. November 2018)

M-nT-k-r schrieb:


> Prozessor hat eine Wasserkühlung 50-60°+- unter Last... .


Und die Spannungswandler sind mitgekühlt?
Welche Lüfter sind im Gehäuse verbaut und wo?

Kannst Du mal ein paar Bilder vom Gehäuseinnern hier einstellen?


----------



## M-nT-k-r (21. November 2018)

Wusel Danke... aber da wird nix zu warm. CPU Wasserkühler, Motherboard Asus Prime 470x, Drei Gehäuselüfter vorne, ein Gehäuselüfter hinten und der Radiator sitzt oben. Mit HWinfo hab ich die Temps ausführlich verfolgt, aus dem Interesse heraus was die Wasserkühlung leistet. Der Rechner ist 3 Wochen alt... Bis auf das Netzteil aber das funktioniert mit der alten Graka auch ( R9 280 ) und die soll nen höheren oder in etwa gleich hohen Strombedarf haben wie die RX590, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Da wird nen maximal Stromverbrauch unter Last mit 250w angegeben.


----------



## Camari (22. November 2018)

M-nT-k-r schrieb:


> Die Windows-installation ist 2-3 Wochen alt.



Mir ging es darum ob du *nachdem * du die Grafikkarte eingebaut hast Windows nochmal neu installiert hast.


----------



## Roidelaloi (23. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen 

auch ich habe (glaube ich) das gleiche problem. Gestern meine neue Grafikkarte bekommen (Sapphire Nitro+ radeon RX 580, 8 GB). Nach saubere deinstallation des alten Treibers duch das Programm "Display Driver Uninstaller" und anschließende montage und installation der neue Treiber, habe ich rauschen am Bildschirm, sind zwar kleine vereinzelte pünktchen die mein eindruck nach von links nach rechts fließen, aber es waren vorher nicht da mit meine alte Grafikkarte.

Interessant vielleicht ist zu sagen daß mit einem DVI kabel bekomme ich ein echtes schneebild, also komplettes Bildschirm voll mit buntes rauschen wo man nichts mehr sehen kann, PC läuft aber normal weiter im hintergrund; durch ein-und ausschalten des Bildschirms (Monitor Asus VG248 Digital) geht das manchmal weg, kommt aber wieder.

Mit einem HDMI kabel passiert das nicht sondern habe, wie gesagt nur dieses ständige vereinzelte rauschen, besorders sichtbar mit dunkel hintergrund. Die grafikkarte wird nicht wärmer als 36 Grad im Desktop modus.
Ich habe ein wenig recherchiert und manche sagen die Voltage der karte  ändern, aber erstmal möchte ich das nicht da ich keine ahnung davon habe.

Noch etwas wichtig, ist das es erst anfängt nachdem das hintergrund bild von Windows erscheint nach dem hochfahren.

Also, ist das ein bekanntes problem, oder sind die karten defekt, oder was ist los? xD


----------



## M-nT-k-r (25. November 2018)

Also ich hab meine Graka eingeschickt. Bei mir handelt es sich jedoch um eine RX590 und keine RX580. Du hättest im gegensatz zu mir noch die Möglichkeit ältere Treiber zu probieren. Wenn ich versuche ältere AMD Treiber zu installieren, sagt mir der Installer das die Graka nicht unterstützt wird. Somit gibts für meine Graka nur den aktuellen AMD Treiber, der sich installieren lässt.

So sieht das bei mir aus:
picload.org | 6bdb1915-80a5-45ca-b90e-46490d.jpg


----------



## Roidelaloi (25. November 2018)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

danke für deine antwort, ich fürchte aber dieses problem betrift die RX reihe, ich habe gestern vieles gelesen und sogar bei die RX 480 kommt es vor.
Ich hatte übrigens exakt das gleiche bild wie du.
Hatte, weil gestern habe ich das problem gelöst, ich weiß trotzdem immer noch nicht genau woran es lag, also beschreibe ich jetzt was ich gemacht habe.

Mit HDMI kabel:
-PCI-E kabel ausgetaucht (6pin, der 8er war neu, und natürlich mit ausgeschaltete PC)
-PC eingeschaltet und immer noch dieses "Ameisenkrieg"
-bei laufenden PC zusäztlich der DVI kabel angeschloßen, also zwischen PC und Monitor 2 kabeln.
-dann am Monitor quelle Hin-und her 3-4 mal gewechelt.
-ergebnis: das gleiche bild wie bei dir.
-ohne Monitor auszuschalten, strom kabel abgezogen (am Monitor), wieder rein und DVI kabel abgezogen.
-jetzt habe ich untere hälfte des Monitors mit rauschen, die obere sauber, plus "flikering"
-HDMI kabel abgezogen, wieder direkt eingesteckt, und voilá - sauber! 

Dannach lief mein computer gestern ca. 11 stunden spiel und filme kein problem mehr, heute auch wieder sauber
dies soll keine Anleitung sein, ich beschreibe nur was ich bei mir gemacht habe.

Tschüß


----------



## M-nT-k-r (25. November 2018)

Hmm ja gut... Du hast die RX 580 neu gekauft, erwartest du dann nicht das das ohne diesen Hick Hack funktionieren MÜSSTE??! Wenn dieses Problem schon bei der RX480 aufgetreten ist, sollte da zumindest eine NEWS vom Hersteller zu diesem Problem geben. Das kann ja nicht angehen...


----------



## Drauka (26. November 2018)

Hast Du hierzu schon mal bei AMD angefragt? Nicht, dass da was beim neuen Treiber nicht passt...


----------



## M-nT-k-r (27. November 2018)

Ja aber wenn dem so wäre müssten die doch eine News dazu rausbringen mMn. Ein älterer Treiber lässt sich nicht installieren... Die Karte ist heute bei Mindfactory angekommen, es gab da eine Verzögerung durch DHL. Ich hab da gestern auch schon angerufen und mir wurde versichert das die Grafikkarte getauscht wird. Mit etwas Glück ist die neue dann bis Samstag da und dann sehn ma moal weider...


----------



## M-nT-k-r (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe die Ursache gefunden, jedoch noch keine Lösung. Es lag nicht am Netzteil oder Windwos... Sobald die Grafikkarte auf 144hz läuft bekomme ich ein verpixeltes Bild. Auf 60hz bz 120hz läuft alles einwandfrei... An was könnte das nun liegen?


----------



## Roidelaloi (8. Dezember 2018)

Das macht Sinn. Es hat eindeutig etwas mit die verbindung zum Monitor zu tun. Vielleicht kann Drauka das problem mit jemanden von Sapphire besprechen?


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. Dezember 2018)

Mit was für einem Kabel ist die Graka denn angeschlossen?


----------



## benifcz (7. Januar 2019)

Ich habe praktisch dasselbe problem:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...cht-nach-treiberinstallation.html#post9670227


----------

